# Previo OPA2134 para microfono baja impedancia



## ivancheito (Nov 4, 2010)

Bueno primero quisiera presentarme porque es mi primer post.
Soy Colombiano y llegue aca como muchos, porque soy músico y queria saber mas acerca del funcionamiento de los equipos que utilizo. Gracias a ustedes he podido aprender mucho y hasta logre rescatar dos amplificadores donde lo unico que debia hacer era reemplazar el IC 4558.
Ahora la preguna, tengo otro ampli originalmente de teclado, emplea como preamplificador un JRC 4558 y como potencia un TDA2030. reemplaze este ultimo y no anda, asi que supongo debe ser el previo, pero se me ocurrio que de paso ademas de cambiar el 4558 podria convertir este ampli de teclados en un ampli de microfono, pero no tengo claro como hacerlo, se que tiene que ver algo con la impedancia de entrada, hay que bajarla para que de 600ohm, ¿como hago eso?.

Bueno muchas gracias y espero los comentarios.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 4, 2010)

ivancheito dijo:


> Bueno primero quisiera presentarme porque es mi primer post.
> Soy Colombiano y llegue aca como muchos, porque soy músico y queria saber mas acerca del funcionamiento de los equipos que utilizo. Gracias a ustedes he podido aprender mucho y hasta logre rescatar dos amplificadores donde lo unico que debia hacer era reemplazar el IC 4558.
> Ahora la preguna, tengo otro ampli originalmente de teclado, emplea como preamplificador un JRC 4558 y como potencia un TDA2030. reemplaze este ultimo y no anda, asi que supongo debe ser el previo, pero se me ocurrio que de paso ademas de cambiar el 4558 podria convertir este ampli de teclados en un ampli de microfono, pero no tengo claro como hacerlo, se que tiene que ver algo con la impedancia de entrada, hay que bajarla para que de 600ohm, ¿como hago eso?.
> 
> Bueno muchas gracias y espero los comentarios.


 

No probaste conectar directamente el micro por la entrada del preamplificador?


----------



## ivancheito (Nov 4, 2010)

En este ampli no, pero si he conectado microfonos de baja impedancia en los otros ampletos que te dije que rescate, note que se pierde mucha ganancia, es decir cuando conecto el bajo suena como deberia pero al conectar el microfono este suena muy bajito teniendo el control de volumen en la misma posicion. La diferencia que noto es que el bajo tiene 8kohm y el microfono 600ohm.

El amplificador que quiero modificar, el que le cambie el TDA 2030, ese tiene la etapa de potencia bien porque le meti señal de otro previo directamente a la etapa de potencia y ando bien. hay que reemplazarle el 4558 (mi opcion es un NE 5532) pero quiero que quede sirviendo para microfono y no que suene bajito como me pasa con los otros.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2010)

Perdón, pero que tiene que ver el *OPA2134 *del título en este tema???????


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 4, 2010)

ivancheito dijo:


> En este ampli no, pero si he conectado microfonos de baja impedancia en los otros ampletos que te dije que rescate, note que se pierde mucha ganancia, es decir cuando conecto el bajo suena como deberia pero al conectar el microfono este suena muy bajito teniendo el control de volumen en la misma posicion. La diferencia que noto es que el bajo tiene 8kohm y el microfono 600ohm.
> 
> El amplificador que quiero modificar, el que le cambie el TDA 2030, ese tiene la etapa de potencia bien porque le meti señal de otro previo directamente a la etapa de potencia y ando bien. hay que reemplazarle el 4558 (mi opcion es un NE 5532) pero quiero que quede sirviendo para microfono y no que suene bajito como me pasa con los otros.


 
para ello se deberia modificar la ganancia del pre, o bien realizar otro pre y un sumador para conectar todo!!!


----------



## ivancheito (Nov 4, 2010)

EZAVALLA, lo que pasa es que he leido que el OPA2134 es el mejor reemplazo para un 4558, aunque es algo caro, por eso primero experimento con el NE5532 y cuando este seguro que funciona invierto en el OPA2134.

mmm y lo del multiplicador y eso...¿como se hace? me preguntaba que pasaria si en lugar de la resistencia de 57k ¿qué tiene en serie en la entrada le meto una de menor valor?, ¿se me daña el aparatito?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 4, 2010)

ivancheito dijo:


> EZAVALLA, lo que pasa es que he leido que el OPA2134 es el mejor reemplazo para un 4558, aunque es algo caro, por eso primero experimento con el NE5532 y cuando este seguro que funciona invierto en el OPA2134.
> 
> mmm y lo del multiplicador y eso...¿como se hace? me preguntaba que pasaria si en lugar de la resistencia de 57k ¿qué tiene en serie en la entrada le meto una de menor valor?, ¿se me daña el aparatito?


 
Seria bueno ver el circuito para poder decir que cambiar, igualmente para poder modificar la ganacia, deberi cambiarse el nivel de realimentacion!



ivancheito dijo:


> mmm y lo del multiplicador y eso...¿como se hace? ?


 
Seria realizar otro pre ( con un CI doble) , luego sumar las dos señales, la del nuevo previo, con el ya existente, para asi entrar a la potencia!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Podes decirnos que marca y modelo el ampli asi veo si puedo ubicar el esquem electrico, si podes sacale fotos de arriba y de abajo, cosa de ver bien los componentes y las pistas, ya que si no conseguimos el esquema con eso lo relevo.

Hacer la modificación para que te sirva para micrófono es de lo más sencillo, en mi taller he realizado miles de modificaciones, para adaptar mic de baja, o de alta impedancia, un mic de 600 ohms tiene un salida muy bajta pero eso no es problema, se puede hacer tranquilamente. ya que incluso he agregado previos para mic a equioos que no lo tenian con mesclado control de tonos, filtros de voz etc etc


----------

